# Non licensed tag along?



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Haven't seen it in the digest. Can I bring my wife along on a rabbit hunt? She will not have a firearm, bow, stick or club. Just walking with me wearing blaze orange...she has yet to take hunt safety.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Ya she should be fine. I'd be shocked if I was wrong. I've taken plenty of non hunters deer hunting before. They just watched 

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

You'll both be OK as long as she doesn't carry a weapon.


----------



## deer sluger (Jan 22, 2013)

chris-remington said:


> Haven't seen it in the digest. Can I bring my wife along on a rabbit hunt? She will not have a firearm, bow, stick or club. Just walking with me wearing blaze orange...she has yet to take hunt safety.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


She don't need one if you feel that she is ready to hunt she might be able to get a apprentice license. With out tacking hunters safety . I think they can hunt 2 years on that program.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

She can also take the online class on the DNR website and look for someone to do the field work with. My future father in law does it. He lives close to M57 and northland drive. She might be able to get her orange card today.

As long as she isn't handdling a gun or carrying the rabbits then she would just considered walking around.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Copper15 said:


> She can also take the online class on the DNR website and look for someone to do the field work with. My future father in law does it. He lives close to M57 and northland drive. She might be able to get her orange card today.
> 
> As long as she isn't handdling a gun or carrying the rabbits then she would just considered walking around.


Thanks for everyone's replies, we didn't go out today, that wind is too cold for me.

Cooper15, I will probably look you up in the future, 57-northland is really close to us.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

chris-remington said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies, we didn't go out today, that wind is too cold for me.
> 
> Cooper15, I will probably look you up in the future, 57-northland is really close to us.
> 
> ...


We teach 3 large (60-90 students) classes a year at the Rockford Sportsmen's Club on north land drive between 13 mile and M57. Classes are normally late in the months of April, August, and September. We have had several CO refer people to our class and even enroll their own students in the class. 

Good luck and safe hunting!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

She doesn't need a license to hunt your own property, if that were the case.

from the digest: "No license is required for a resident, resident&#8217;s spouse or
resident&#8217;s children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live,
except a federal waterfowl stamp and state waterfowl license are required to
hunt waterfowl."


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

bobberbill said:


> She doesn't need a license to hunt your own property, if that were the case.
> 
> from the digest: "No license is required for a resident, residents spouse or
> residents children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live,
> ...


But then you have to question what 'enclose farmlands' is defined as. I own five acres, not farmland not enclosed. She will tag along this year, if she likes it she will take the course.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

chris-remington said:


> But then you have to question what 'enclose farmlands' is defined as. I own five acres, not farmland not enclosed. She will tag along this year, if she likes it she will take the course.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the def of that either, but you can hunt small game on your own property without a license.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

bobberbill said:


> chris-remington said:
> 
> 
> > But then you have to question what 'enclose farmlands' is defined as. I own five acres, not farmland not enclosed. She will tag along this year, if she likes it she will take the course.
> ...


----------

